# Indoor Herbs - Cilantro



## fachento (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey, 

I've been growing some indoor herbs, and I've had good luck with both Sweet Basil and genovese basil - but not with Cilantro. 

The first batch of seeds I planted didn't sprout at all. The second set had one that sprouted - but it was always a sickly little thing, never seemed happy, and I finally put it out of it's misery. 

What does it take to make cilantro happy indoors? Is it just happier outside? 

-Fachento


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

i have never hd much luck with cilantro indoors. I think it is because it actually likes cooler weather. My early spring and late fall/ winter cilantro does much better than my summer crop.


----------

